# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Pershendetje.

## didii

Dua te largohem nga ky forum!
Cfar nenkuton largimi im? nese hyj, aktivizohet perseri llogaria?
Postimet e mia, ngelen ketu?
Gjithsesi dua sa me shum te jem larg ketij forumi! sa me pak e dukshme te jete prezenca ime ketu!
Gjith te mirat!

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

bej nji lutje kryesise per kete.

se po u fute ne valle s'del dot me.

----------


## didii

> bej nji lutje kryesise per kete.
> 
> se po u fute ne valle s'del dot me.


ca eshte kjo lutja kryesie?

----------


## hot_prinz

Didii te pershendes dhe te uroj cdo te mire.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> ca eshte kjo lutja kryesie?


kryesia ka nji bord, qe mblidhet ne mbledhje te zakonshme dhe ne raste te vecanta te jashtzakonshme.

aty shqyrton kerkesat e popullit, si rasti yt psh.

p.s

ti e ke bere kerkesen ne kohe te keqe, kur ka ikur skru, neri me pushime.  se ai inicion dokumntacionin per mbledhjet.

----------


## didii

Faleminderit, or si mund te dal qe ketu?

----------


## didii

> kryesia ka nji bord, qe mblidhet ne mbledhje te zakonshme dhe ne raste te vecanta te jashtzakonshme.
> 
> aty shqyrton kerkesat e popullit, si rasti yt psh.
> 
> p.s
> 
> ti e ke bere kerkesen ne kohe te keqe, kur ka ikur skru, neri me pushime.  se ai inicion dokumntacionin per mbledhjet.


hmm e kur zgjidhet me kismet halli im?

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> hmm e kur zgjidhet me kismet halli im?


duhet pyt mon kukaleshi,

vetem ai eshte ekspert per hallin tend.

----------


## didii

> duhet pyt mon kukaleshi,
> 
> vetem ai eshte ekspert per hallin tend.


ku e gjej un kete? ke degjuar gje, sa kerkon? :P

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> ku e gjej un kete? ke degjuar gje, sa kerkon? :P


varet, sa je e disponuar te japesh,.. :perqeshje:

----------


## didii

> varet, sa je e disponuar te japesh,..


kush eshte moderator qe i heq personat nga forum? serjozisht dua te iki!

----------


## Darius

Ja se te ndihmoj une te ikesh.

----------

